# eBay feedback



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I wasn't going to make another purchase on old school car audio gear for a while due to personal reasons ? however I seen a hard to pass up deal and so.... I won the auction. I try to always check a sellers feedback before I purchase and low and behold beside their name was this, 100% positive feedback. so I figured they are a good seller an by just looking through only a few feedbacks left that confirmed they were . I checked the stats of what I purchased and it had not been shipped yet and the time had passed already that the seller would normally ship in. That got me a little concerned so I started looking through all their feedback at that point and humm I found a negative went a little farther and 2 more negatives and 2 neutrals when beside their name was 100% positive feedback and where it tells if they have any negative or neutrals there's not any listed but scrolling down through their feedback shows another story so question how is that possible ?? ?


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

evilbay cancels out negatives and neutral feedback's when they decide to, usually after 12 months or so peeps feedback % returns to 100. Sorry to hear about your situation...open a case w/paypal and get them involved !


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't know they done that, I was under the impression that once there's negative feedback it's a permeant record shows how much I know thanks for the info im going through all the steps recommended to do and if it comes to contacting PayPal I certainly will and thank you DIY for being here, a great place for help on just about everything


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Negative feedback stays there but percentage calculated for last year only. Only current members feedback stays.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Prime mova said:


> evilbay cancels out negatives and neutral feedback's when they decide to, usually after 12 months or so. Sorry to hear about your situation...open a case w/paypal and get them involved !


Incorrect. Read policy more carefully. Feedback stays but excluded from percentage rating after12month.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Incorrect. Read policy more carefully. Feedback stays but excluded from percentage rating after12month.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Dude, the definition of cancel out = wipe out the effect of something. Hence the negative effect on the eBay feedback percentage.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Prime mova said:


> Dude, the definition of cancel out = wipe out the effect of something. Hence the negative effect on the eBay feedback percentage.


Dude that's your definition I don't give a **** about, feedback is still there someone jist too lazy to open it up and read it thorough. 
Its just pisses.me off when people.start bashing something without understanding how **** works. EBay suck, no question about that. Percentage rule changed a while ago I am on eBay since 1998 they change rules as they pleased just like every business would.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried to message him an ask if he mailed it.
If they dont use the print shipping label link there will be no info about shipping.
Some people just take the item to the post office or where ever and mail it and never enter any tracking info manually so there will be no way to tell if it was shipped.


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I just didn't understand how a seller could have 100% beside their name and there not be any indicator of negatives in the past I didn't know they changed things in regards of the feedback system which is good in a way because sometimes people mess up like myself not being perfect by no means so I'm in no way casting judgement on anyone I just didn't know of the changes I was thinking you never get rid of the negative but that's good there's a second chance


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the transaction count number as shown by the 100 % ?
If he's got 2000 transactions and 2 negatives then that rounds to ZERO = 100% positive.
Neutral feedback means nothing.... they don't factor in.
File a claim today - some people have to be prodded out of their comma.


----------



## hirino (Aug 2, 2011)

wow this is interesting info .


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

hirino said:


> wow this is interesting info .



The worst thing about EvilBay ? 

They always side with Buyer.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Ampman, do you mind providing the actual link for the original listing?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Ampman, do you mind providing the actual link for the original listing?


Will the item number work I don't know how to do the other way btw it was shipped today.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ampman said:


> Will the item number work I don't know how to do the other way btw it was shipped today.


Now that is good news.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

For future reference can someone explain to me how to post links I'm sorry guys I don't know how to do that I tried copy and paste but it keeps showing something else I've done what am I doing wrong ?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

copy ebay link then start new post here click on that icon and paste copied link


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Not to hijack a topic, but....

Here's something really stinky about eBay and lack of negative feedback.

I was looking at a McIntosh MC431M and the same re-listed amp.... First I though it was shill biding, but....

A little more research into winning bidder and this guy has Positives reading as Negatives by several sellers (it's the only recourse sellers have to post negative feedback), 9 un-paids since Aug 29th.

This really sucks... why eBay has not giving this bidder the boot is beyond me... Anyway, I added this POS to my blocked bidder list.

eBay Feedback Profile for alexanddr2012-64


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Car_Audionut said:


> Not to hijack a topic, but....
> 
> Here's something really stinky about eBay and lack of negative feedback.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap.... that is perfect example of the retarded Ebay feedback system !!!!!!!! 1) This guy high-bids 14 items. 2) This douche fails to pay for anything 3) He gets 14 positive feedbacks all filled with cussin out the dipshit for failure to pay. 4) My statement above is true: EvilBay always sides with Buyer. 5) It is impossible for Sellers to leave Negative feedback unless it's disquised within Positive feedback. !!!!!!


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Incorrect. Read policy more carefully. Feedback stays but excluded from percentage rating after12month.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


This is correct. When I want to buy something, I make sure to look at all there feedback. Sorry to here about your bad luck.


----------

